# 13 Week Scan



## joeegurl06

So I had a 13 week scan yesterday and the technition said I was right on target. She also asked me if I wanted to know what she though the sex of the baby was and of course I was like heck yeah However I was preping myself for her to say :blue: but she said :pink: .I was in total shock. I was already expecting her to say boy so it was as if I was dreaming. I asked her what she was basing it off and she explained the nub therory to me. She said of course it is still early but she was pretty sure it was a girl. I don't want to get my hopes up but that is what we really wanted since I have 2 boys already. I am still prepping myself to hear boy at our 20 weeks scan but I am greatfull for the little bit of hope she put in me. However if the 20 week scan turns out to be a boy I don't know how I will take it. I had GD with my 2nd but I over it as soon as he was born if not sooner. But now that I have this little bit of hope I am so sccared to get my 20 week scan. 
Anyway I thought I would post and see what you ladies think. I did not get any pictues with the nub but she did show us on the Ultrasound. So here is my little baby!
 



Attached Files:







Resampled_2013-04-09_17-09-05_136.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 29









Resampled_2013-04-10_08-07-11_555.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 27









Resampled_2013-04-10_08-08-00_343.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## motherofboys

I'm not really good at it. In the 1st pic I think I see a nub that looks girl. Hope she was right for you. I had my scan today and kinda wishing I had pushed my luck and asked if they could take a guess.


----------



## _jellybean_

Yep prepare for pink


----------



## joeegurl06

_jellybean_ said:


> Yep prepare for pink

I so want to but I do not want to get my hopes up.


----------



## maybebaby3

I vote :pink: too!!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm not going to have a nub guess because I'm crap :haha:. But I'm sure the tech wouldn't tell you she thought girl unless she was feeling really confident! Hope you get your girly!


----------



## TwilightAgain

I also vote for :pink:


----------



## joeegurl06

I am so hopefull but I am so scared of the disapointment if I hear boy at our 20 week scan. I know that makes me sound like such a bad mother and I know I will love baby once it is hear but this was our last shot at a girl so I am praying with everything I have that baby stays girl. The wait until my next scan is going to feel like eternity and I know I am going to drive myself crazy until I find out for sure.


----------



## motherofboys

none of us think you sound like a bad mother. i feel like crying because i've had so many boy guesses at my nub pic and thats not even from a scan tech


----------



## joeegurl06

motherofboys said:


> none of us think you sound like a bad mother. i feel like crying because i've had so many boy guesses at my nub pic and thats not even from a scan tech

Yes I saw your pics but I am no good at the Nub theroy but I went back and checked and if the white thing I am seeing is a nub I do not think it is pointing up. It looks like it is just sticking straight out. Have you googled other pictures to compare? Don't lose hope until you know for sure. I think if they tell me girl at my 20 week scan I still won't believe it until baby is in my arms and I can see for myself! We will find out about the same time you are not too far behind me according to your ticker. We can support eachother!!! :hugs:

Praying we both get the little girl we are hoping for!!!


----------



## motherofboys

Thank you, I've been told on one of the other sites that the nub is short and thick so boy even though its quite straight in line to the spine. Losing hope with every boy guess. I know what you mean though because if they tell me girl at my scan I wont believe them till I can double check in real life. I don't think thats ever going to happen for me though now.


----------



## embeth

Looking at your pics I think thats a little girly :)


----------



## joeegurl06

motherofboys said:


> Thank you, I've been told on one of the other sites that the nub is short and thick so boy even though its quite straight in line to the spine. Losing hope with every boy guess. I know what you mean though because if they tell me girl at my scan I wont believe them till I can double check in real life. I don't think thats ever going to happen for me though now.

Don't give up hope yet. Just because people are guessing boy does not mean anything. They are just guesses and are by no means experts. I know what you are going through becasue I am terrifed to death to find out I am having another boy. I know I will love him but the thought of never having a daughter kills me. I am a big believer though that everything happens for a reason. Stay positive and keep us posted when you have your scan. We we will be here no matter what happens for support!


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks. I never realised how much it meant to me. I knew I'd be a bit 'disappointed' that I wouldn't be buying pink (in fact if its a boy I'll hardly be buying anything at all) but apparently it means much more.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm thinking :pink: that 1st pic is so cute, is baby sucking its thumb in that one?


----------



## embeth

Looking at so many scan pics all the time at 12/13 weeks I have noticed that alot of the time the girls just look kind of smaller with more delicate features! Its really strange how there can be such a difference at this stage. ( altho there are some pics that have you fooled and turn out the other way)! Yours def looks girly, goodluck xxx


----------



## joeegurl06

Misscalais said:


> I'm thinking :pink: that 1st pic is so cute, is baby sucking its thumb in that one?

Lol no baby is fist pumping lol! But looks like thumb sucking!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl from pic 2, it reminds me of one of mine with the 2 little white lines poking out of the bottom of baby:)


----------



## jennjennxx

definitely looks girly to me :0). really really hope you get your girl xox


----------

